# Jamie's lesson.



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well we have been on hols and then came back the did the MDIRF jumping.. But BB went pooh Jamie rode to fast(they got third).. so anyway we haven't had time to do much riding since, And Jamie was going to be BANNED from show jumping till we sorted the probs of speed and flat jumping.

He had a lesson last night and BB still thought she was a race horse. So the plan was to jump every night till we got BB to understand and Jamie..

So here is a pic of the style she was at last night.








Not very impressive!

So that was on the lesson.. It started worse but got better..
So we headed into the paddock today and practiced again.

Here are a couple of vids



and here are a couple of pics.. Things have improved.









Still quite flat there, but getting her ping back..

And here Jamie a bit ahead of himself..









I am very pleased with the work Jamie put in tonight and there for the Ban is lifted..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

thats really good!!
in one pic it looks as if the horse has wings and trying to fly over the jump haha!!

The first pic looks a bit like my cousins stables on the bit she teaches i thought you where there, but the rest tell me your not 

Let us know how they go on


----------

